# Naked poodle!!



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

He'll be cool for summer! Won't take as long to dry either 
How old is Bishop? I know how you feel about wanting the adult coat to come in, puppy coat is seriously soft, but there's not much you can do with it. Dash is only 5 months though, so I've got a while to wait. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

I think the short clip really shows off his gorgeous color!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You will be amazed at how fast it grows out. Don't bet on it being adult coat until he is really not a puppy any more though. Short is really easiest for summer if your dog swims and stuff like that.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

He looks so cute! Naked or not . I did the same thing with my little Tpoo because she was loosing so much hair due to allergies. His color looks good short, my girl looks like skin because her color is so light. I think we need to start a naked poodle thread or something . It can say post your naked poodle pics here . 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Still handsome naked or not! Love his color!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Gorgeous coloring!! I think he looks great shaved short 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Nice! He looks so neat and trim. And how comfortable that will be when it gets hot. He really is a pretty color. Nice job!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I just had Misha taken very short....maybe a #5??? Anyways, I gave her a bath yesterday and it took me about 5 minutes to dry her! lol....I am loving it!!


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Oh I love a short cut in the summer, especially in dark fur coloured dogs. Now he won't overheat in the summer, good job on cutting him so pretty


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Aw! Those skinny legs! Tough to get used to, but it's the way to go for summer. Beautiful dog!


----------

